# Los 6000 de Fernita



## Tezzaluna

Wow! Llegaste a los 6000!

Parece que te acabo de felicitar por los 5000. 

¿Es que no dormís ni comés?

Never stop doing what you do, or being who you are. The forum is not the forum without you.

Te traje unos regalitos: uno para vos, uno para nosotras, y otro para cuando lleguen los demás a felicitarte.​Tu hermanita,​ 
TezzaLuna


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Qué bien Fernita, Felicidades!*_​ 
_¡Hoy es mi día de suerte, llegué en 2do lugar a darte un abrazo enorme ! _
_Como ayer, hoy y siempre cuentas con mi respeto, cariño y admiración._​ 
_Vamos moviendo los muebles para que empiece la fiesta y el baile . Esto amerita una celebración en grande._​ 
_¡6,000 abrazos!_​ 
_Beatriz_​ 
_Nota: Yo pongo las piñatas para que no falten los dulces en la pachanga _​ 
( ¡Hola Cristy!  )​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¿Qué? ¿6000 already?*
*¡No puedo creer mis ojos!*
*Como querida Tezza ha dicho, ¡¡¡¡acabo de felicitarte por los 5000 posts!!!!*

*We can't get enough of your intelligent responses and all the help you give us and most of all your kindness, so thank you for keeping giving us those!*

*Nunca he visto una mujer tan amable y cariñosa como tú.*

*¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES QUERIDÍSIMA FERNI, Y GRACIAS POR TODO!*

*Te mando un muy fuerte abrazo,*
*Cristina*

(Hola Tampi  )


----------



## totor

*¡¡un abrazo grandote para mi querida fernita!!*​

*¡¡¡y por otros 6000 tan cálidos como los anteriores!!!​*


----------



## Fernita

Queridísima Tezza: muchas gracias por *todo. *Es increíble esta amistad compartiendo el foro. ¡Gracias!

Mi querida Beatriz: muchas gracias por tus palabras y no te olvides de la piñata. 

Mi querida Cristina M.: muchas gracias a ti también. Muy amable de tu parte, como siempre.

Querido Totor: ese abrazo te lo agradezco y vos sabés cuánto.

*Nota a los mods:* a pesar de haberme anotado en Thanks... but no thanks, les ruego que no borren estas demostraciones de afecto porque son sinceras y las necesito más que nunca. Gracias y muchas felicidades para todos ustedes.

*Nota a quienes con tanto cariño, se han tomado el trabajo de saludarme:* los quiero mucho y los admiro. Disculpen si no lo demuestro en mi forma de agradecerles. MUCHAS FELICIDADES PARA TODOS.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Fernita, que apurada vas...

Nos seguiremos viendo, siempres es un placer.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Felicidades Ferni!
¡Nosotros también te admiramos y te queremos mucho!

Saludos,
Cristina


----------



## krolaina

¡Otro abrazote mío! (Ahora el servicio postal está muy mal con tanta fiesta, pero si es necesario te lo llevo a nado!).

Gracias por toda tu ayuda y colaboración, Ferni, eres una de las personas sin las que este foro andaría cojo. 

Además del abrazote te mando un besote fuerte lleno de cariño.

FELICES 6000!


----------



## romarsan

FERNITA    GUAPA

¿6.000? ERES UN CRACK

Sigue así Fernita
Tenemos que hacer "risoterapia" es lo mejor que hay para la salud

Un Besazo
Rosalía​


----------



## Rayines

¡Ahí vamos Fernita.....por los próximos 6.000!, con cariñooooooo,
Inés.


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Rosangelus, Cristina (Anthodocheio), Krolaina, Rosalía e Inés!!!!

Les mando a cada una de ustedes, un fuerte abrazo y mi total agradecimiento.
Con todo mi más sincero cariño,
Fernita.

También les deseo una muy feliz Navidad y especialmente mucha paz y amor. 
*All you need is love...*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Fernita, 6 toneladas de abrazos.

RIU


----------



## Antpax

Me uno a la corriente de felicitación y de sorpresa, ¡si fue ayer cuando te felicitamos por los 5000!.

Muchas Felicidades querida amiga. Lo tuyo es una clara prueba de que la rapidez no está reñida con la calidad.

Un Abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Fernita

Mis queridos RIU y Ant: *¡¡¡les agradezco infinitamente!!!* Que tengan una Nochebuena en paz y todo lo mejor. ¡Me hacen muy feliz!
Les deseo más salud, más amor, más felicidad, más de todo lo bueno que exista en este mundo.

Fernita.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sigue here, there and everywhere, Fernita, de lo contrario vamos a tener que montar un club de Lonely Hearts.

Love is all you need!

TPS

¿Tu amor por los Fab Four viene por Mafalda? ¡Seguro que sí! ​


----------



## Fernita

c


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Love is all you need!​
> TPS​


¡Muchas gracias, TPS!
Me has hecho reir (hace rato que no lo hago)...pero Let it be!
Here comes the sun! Y espero que así sea. 
También espero que sigamos aquí "Eight days a week", "The long and winding road" es así. Pero finalmente y con esfuerzo "We can work it out", al menos eso me dijo Sgt Pepper!

Besos y felicidades "from me to you".
Fer.


----------



## Moritzchen

CÓMO 6000???!!! Cuándo pasó todo esto, yo me acuerdo cuando tenías 6 años y ahora 6000 posts!!! Bueno en fin, siendo el día que es además de felicitarte por tus ricos aportes, te deseo una muy Feliz Navidad!!! (Acá está el regalito)


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> CÓMO 6000???!!! Cuándo pasó todo esto, yo me acuerdo cuando tenías 6 años y ahora 6000 posts!!! Bueno en fin, siendo el día que es además de felicitarte por tus ricos aportes, te deseo una muy Feliz Navidad!!! (Acá está el regalito)


 

Muchísimas  gracias my dear Moritzchen!
Ahora todos sabrán que me conocés desde que era muy chiquita pero no saben que *nos reencontramos aquí después de más de 30 años*. Wow, me parece unbelievable!!!!!!! ¡Qué historia, parece un cuento!
Un gran besote para vos!!!!!
¡Feliz Navidad!

Fer.


----------



## nichec

Hmmm...........I am speechless  

Congratulations, dear Fernita


----------



## Fernita

nichec said:


> Hmmm...........I am speechless
> 
> Congratulations, dear Fernita


 
Thank you soooooooooooo much my dear Nichec!!!
Just tell me why you're speechless. Is it because of the "story"? 
Kisses and hugs!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades*
* Gracias por todas tus aportaciones,*
*ya varias veces me has sacado de apuros.*

*Gracias.*

* Un abrazo *
​

* *​


----------



## Fernita

¡¡Muchas gracias Kibramoa!! Es un placer coincidir con vos y muchas gracias por decir que te saqué de varios apuros. Eso es lo que todos intentamos.
¡Felicidades para vos!

Ah! Y me encantó el abrazo. Otro para vos.


----------



## Eugin

¿Te das cuenta que apenas te hemos felicitado por tus 5.000 hace poco más de un mes, no?  ¡Vos sí que no dejás de sorprenderme, mujer!!!  Increíble lo tuyo!!! ¿Pero es que quieres sacarle el puesto al mismísimo Cuchuflete de los más "posteadores"?  Sea como sea, tu dedicación al foro es admirable y realmente te agradezco por ello. 

 ¡Muchas felicitaciones por tremenda hazaña!!!

 Y si alguna vez te sientes "down", aquí tienes algo para levantar el ánimo... Y si no, acá va otro de tus Fab Four .

Muchas gracias por regalarnos tu simpatía, cordialidad y tu buena onda todos los días. Un besote


----------



## Fernita

Muchísimas gracias Eugin. Tus regalitos me encantaron. 
Te cuento que Los Beatles + J.S. Bach + Vivaldi son mis preferidos. El jazz también me fascina, por supuesto. Creo profundamente que *la música *es esencial.

"El foro no se mide por la cantidad de posts que uno tiene sino por los momentos en que algunos de ellos nos dejan sin respiración."

Muchos cariños y felicidades para vos.


----------



## polli

*¡¡Fernita 6000!!*​ 
*Uy! si hace poquito te felicitábamos por los 5000...*​Llego un poco tarde, porque tu festejo cayó en medio de las fiestas pero igual te quiero felicitar y agradecer siempre por tu buena onda y toda la ayuda que nos das en el foro.
Y para no ser menos que Eugin te mando una foto de otro de tus músicos preferidos (fijate que canchero que salió!!)  Bach.
Besos​


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Gracias, gracias Polli!!!
Me hiciste reir y me hace tanto bien. Es verdad, salió re canchero en la foto, jajjajajajjajajaja. Me da tanta risa decir que Bach salió re-canchero... Estuviste genial!
Te mando un beso enorme y me encanta compartir con vos.
Fer.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernita, my dear. And so this is Christmas...


Yo creo que para las personas que nos dedicamos a la traducción, conocer a los Fab Four es casi tan básico como estar familiarizado con Shakespeare o con la Biblia. Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa: en más de una ocasión he dado yo con “guiñitos” beatlescos en textos que he tenido que traducir. Así que sí vale la pena haberlos escuchado con profundidad y atención en algún momento de la vida... ¡Y qué bien va que a una le recuerden que no debería “carry the weight upon your shoulders”!


No te vayas demasiado lejos “following the sun”, ¿eh?


Congrats de nuevo 

P.S: Eso sí: ya a estas alturas de la vida, yo me quedo con BACH!


----------



## frida-nc

Ah, Fernita, you also felt lonely?  I don't wonder; the forums seem so empty that our voices echo!
However, I'm so glad I was here to wish you a warm (that's easy, right?!) and cheery holiday. May there be loved ones around you and a center of tranquil happiness in yourself.
Oh--and congratulations for helping a few hundred more people!!!!
Beso y abrazo, amiga!


----------



## Fernita

*Thank you my dear Frida!!!*

*I wish you all the best!! And happy New Year!* 
*Kisses and hugs,*
**


----------



## Priss

Qué bien Fernita!!!!
Eres realmente admirable!!! qué rapidez!!! y que ayuda tan grande has brindado a este foro. 
Pero yo sí que llegué tarde...  
De todas maneras te felicito.
Y espero que te guste este pollito  A mí me parecio muy tierno, como tú. 
http://veroga.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/pollito002.jpg


----------



## Fernita

Hola Priss. ¡Muchas gracias por tu saludo! 
El pollito es precioso, me encantó.
Te cuento que uno de mis hijos se va el 29 para Ecuador a pasar sus vacaciones con su banda y van a tocar allí en Guayaquil. Es guitarrista de jazz y todo el resto de la banda son ecuatorianos que están viviendo en Buenos Aires. 
Aprovecho este momento para desearte mucha paz y felicidad.
Con cariño,


----------



## alexacohen

Fernita, lo siento muchísimo.

Felicidades. Tardías, lo sé. 
Pero ya sabes que he estado perdida sin conexión, así que tengo una excusa estupenda. ¡Y real!

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## tatis

Fernita:

Aquí va una felicitación más, con un sincero abrazo y con mi agradecimiento por tus aportaciones.




​


----------



## Fernita

Queridas Ale y Tatis: *¡Muchísimas gracias a las dos! *Es un placer para mí estar aquí compartiendo el foro.
Además de ayudar, *se aprende mucho todos los días*.

Que tengan un excelente fin de año y un 2008 pleno de alegrías.


----------



## UVA-Q

¿Cómo? ¡¿So soon?! Pero si me he desconectado sólo por unos días y ya están haciendo fiesta nuevamente!!! 
Fernita, nuevamente muchas gracias por tus aportaciones tan valiosas, interesantes, sigo aprendiendo te tí (lo siento, pero creo que la docencia la llevas en la sangre, nena).  No puedo hacer más que felicitarme por haberme topado con este genial Foro y encontrar a personas tan hermosas como tú.

¿CUÁNTOS MÁS POSTS, DIVERTIDOS E INTERESANTES TIENES PARA EL 2008?

MUY FELIZ 2008, QUE ESTÉ COLMADO DE FELICIDAD Y BENDICIONES PARA TODOS LOS FOREROS!!!!!!

UN MUY CARIÑOSO ABRAZO!!!


----------



## Fernita

Mi querida Uva: muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje. Yo también te deseo a vos todo lo mejor y espero que sigamos compartiendo este sitio.
¡Un abrazo muy grande, con todo mi cariño!
God bless you!
Fernanda.


----------



## chics

Felicidades, y gracias.


----------



## Fernita

Chics: "lo bueno si breve, dos veces bueno".
Muchas gracias y felicidades para vos.


----------



## chics

Ferni, guapa, no se me dan bien estas cosas...


----------



## Fernita

chics said:


> Ferni, guapa, no se me dan bien estas cosas...


 
Al contrario, me pareció fantástico!
"Felicidades y gracias" son dos palabras que lo dicen *todo*.

Cariños para vos desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Fernita,*

*Only special members who have passed the 6,000-posts mark*
*are allowed to receive*

*this*

*Don't waste your wish.*
*Ask for something wonderful!*

*Congratulations.*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Fernita

Dear Angeleyes, thanks for your wonderful message and I must admit I do need the magic lamp to make my dreams come true. 
Send you a huge hug and happpy New Year!
Wish you all the best!


----------



## speedier

Belated congratulations Fernita for being you; a nice, warm, helpful person.


----------



## Fernita

Oh, Speedier, thanks!! You are really such a nice person and very helpful too.
Just between you and me, your Spanish has improved a lot!
Let's keep sharing the forum!

And happy New Year!!!


----------



## speedier

Jejeje - well it couldn't get any worse, but see, I'm practicing my Spanish laughs now.  Happy New Year to you too and everyone else.


----------



## Fernita

speedier said:


> Jejeje - well it couldn't get any worse, but see, I'm practicing my Spanish laughs now.  Happy New Year to you too and everyone else.


 
But let me tell you that you don't even make mistakes now. What I am going to do?


----------



## Cristina.

Felicidades! , no te conozco, más que de verte en el Congrats, pero se ve que eres buena persona.
Te deseo lo mejor, y a ver si nos cruzamos alguna vez.
Anda, ahora he visto este post:
Belated congratulations Fernita for being you; a nice, warm, helpful person.
Te juro que no lo había visto antes. Pues lo suscribo, o, como diría Carol, me suscribo.


----------



## Fernita

Cristina. said:


> Felicidades! , no te conozco, más que de verte en el Congrats, pero se ve que eres buena persona.
> Te deseo lo mejor, y a ver si nos cruzamos alguna vez.
> Anda, ahora he visto este post:
> Belated congratulations Fernita for being you; a nice, warm, helpful person.
> Te juro que no lo había visto antes. Pues lo suscribo, o, como diría Carol, me suscribo.


 
Cristina.: te agradezco muchísimo tus palabras!!! Será un placer cruzarme con vos, yo sí te he visto y leo tus posts. En realidad, me gusta leer un poco de todo y así también aprendo. No creas todo lo que me dicen, son muy exagerados....aunque agradezco todas las exageraciones y son muy bien recibidas. Es "food for the soul", ¿no te parece?
Muchos cariños para vos y que tengas un 2008 pleno de felicidad y paz.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Fernita!

¡Felicitaciones _From Me To You_! Es encomiable la dedicación que le estás dedicando a los foros, ¡_Girl_, you are on fire! you are _Here, There, and Everywhere_...  Mi sincera admiración (léase, envidia... je je, es broma) y mis energías positivas para que sigas ayudándonos con tus conocimientos, pero sobretodo con tu carisma, aún si nunca falte _A Hard Day's Night _o tengas que trabajar _Eight Days a Week_. Aún así te las arreglas para generar en el foro un ambiente de _Twist and Shout _y para que luego de leerte podamos decir _I Feel Fine_.

Y además de todas las virtudes que los foreros te reconocen, ¿eres fanática de los Beatles? Eso ya raya en la perfección...  you are really _Something_.

_All my loving_,

Erasmo, the _Nowhere Man_.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Wow!*

*Fernita llegaste a los 6000!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Congratulations*
*Silvia*​


----------



## Fernita

Wow querido Erasmo: ¡¡¡mil gracias por tu mensaje!!!
Veo que vos también conocés muy bien los temas de aquellos genios ingleses...Desde que era una _Little child, _crecí rodeada de música (Beatles, Bach y todo tipo de música clásica, also mucho jazz) y lo más increíble: varios músicos conocidos en el mundo venían a casa a tocar. Sólo para que tengas idea de qué hablo, te cuento que *Duke Ellington*, cuando venía a Buenos Aires, tocaba en casa de mi madre, así que imaginate lo que significa la música para mí. También *Ralph Votapek*, el *mono Villegas* (argentino) y muchísimos más que nunca olvidaré... 

Hoy termina el año y aprovecho para decirte que ha sido un placer enorme compartir *contigo* este maravilloso foro. Encontré aquí gente muy especial, inteligente, cálida, pensante, culta y no termino de maravillarme.
No es tan común, creo yo, que algo así ocurra en un espacio virtual.

Muchas gracias dear Erasmo y mis mejores deseos para vos y tu familia.

PS: como habrás "leído", faltan algunos acentos porque escribí en *castellano de Argentina. *
*Something es un gran tema y gracias por enviármelo.*


----------



## Fernita

silvia fernanda said:


> *Wow!*​
> 
> *Fernita llegaste a los 6000!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *Congratulations*
> 
> *Silvia*​


 
Sí, querida Silvia, ni yo lo puedo creer. A veces me pregunto cómo sucedió...
Te agradezco muchísimo tus felicitaciones y espero estar aquí para cuando vos llegues. 
Te deseo hoy 31 de diciembre toda la felicidad del mundo y que sigamos "viéndonos" para compartir.
Un beso enorme con todo mi cariño,


----------



## Diddy

Muchas felicidades Fernita!!!!  Tus aportes siempre son enriquecedores...
Sigue adelante transmitiendo y compartiendo tus valiosos conocimientos!


----------



## Fernita

Diddy said:


> Muchas felicidades Fernita!!!! Tus aportes siempre son enriquecedores...
> Sigue adelante transmitiendo y compartiendo tus valiosos conocimientos!


 
*Muchas gracias* dear Diddy!!! Haré todo lo posible y también quiero agradecerte a vos toda tu inmensa ayuda!
Muchas felicidades y que el 2008 y todos los que siguen, estén plenos de Paz y felicidad!!!
Con el cariño de siempre,


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola,
Qué bueno lo de something!
Che, no tenía idea de los grandes músicos que pasaron por tu casa, que placer! Yo también me crié en una familia de artistas!
Estaremos juntas cuando llegue a los 6000, pero al paso que voy vas a tener que tener un poco de paciencia. Jajajaja
Besos
Muy feliz años nuevo!!!!!!!

SILVIA


----------



## Fernita

silvia fernanda said:


> Hola,
> Qué bueno lo de something!
> Che, no tenía idea de los grandes músicos que pasaron por tu casa, que placer! Yo también me crié en una familia de artistas!
> Estaremos juntas cuando llegue a los 6000, pero al paso que voy vas a tener que tener un poco de paciencia. Jajajaja
> Besos
> Muy feliz años nuevo!!!!!!!
> 
> SILVIA


 
Viste lo de Something! Genial!
Claro que voy a tener paciencia y cuando llegues vamos a hacer la gran fiesta gran!!!!
Che Silvia, me encantó saber que tu familia es de artistas! (me imagino que si los puristas leen nuestros mensajes con _Che, _nos van a criticar y mucho pero hoy vale todo ... jajajajaja) 
¡¡¡ Feliz vida, hoy, mañana y siempre!!!

PD: no nos critiquen, no vale la pena. Quien no haya dicho _Che_ en este país, que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Perdón por lo del _Che_ no se volverá a repetir! jjajjajjajja
Lo prometo.
Cariños Freni


----------

